# The Best Kayak Video EVER!



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

As spring is nearing, I'm getting pretty excited to get out on the water and I have found myself watching A LOT of kayak videos. This is a place where you can post your favorite kayak, raft, or any boating video clips!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

There is no Rushing a River -- (Kayak Session Short Film of the Year Awards 2013 -- Entry# 39) - YouTube


----------



## wabisabimike (Apr 28, 2010)

I've watched this video SO many times I serisously can't count. In particular, I'm wowed by pretty much everything in the Grand Canyon of the Stikine. It's by Substantial so almost everyone has seen it I'm sure.
Substantial TV EP. 2 "BC,EH!" on Vimeo


----------



## rockinRio (Jul 3, 2006)

This is my fav. Dipper Creek - Fred Norquist.
https://vimeo.com/19868405

Great edit, great shots, great music

I think it just captures all the reasons I love kayaking, exploring amazing places with great people.


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

I love this one and the lady filming it is definitely not a seasoned boater. 
Disaster in Lava - A rapid in the Grand Canyon - YouTube


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

As it is currently snowing in Boulder and the fact that the kayak season is upon us, I thought this film was very appropriate.

Cold on Vimeo


----------



## Max's Dad (Jan 5, 2010)

Anton Immler's videos are almost always very entertaining. The buttcrack carnage is one of my absolute favorites.

Butt crack carnage - YouTube


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

"Well it looks like I missed the river." I love that video. If they had an Anton Immler channel I'd probably find TV worth watching. 

Great thread - will have to bookmark this for later.

This could hardly be called a "best ever" but makes me laugh every time:
Titled "Why we boof"
American Whitewater - Why we boof...


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is always a good laugh...
Funny scared girl running grade 5 rapid Itanda falls in a tandem kayak - YouTube


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Love this one, awesome boating and sweet message.
Black Canyon, The Next Generation - YouTube


----------



## ditch (Jan 24, 2014)

Pure gold...

Borisam.mp4 - YouTube


----------



## cheese (Apr 11, 2007)

One of my favorites has always been "among other things" by the priestly brothers. I used to access it here, OREGON KAYAKING VIDEO ARCHIVES but it hasn't worked in quite a while. If anyone knows where to find watchable version, I would appreciate it!


----------



## jmack (Jun 3, 2004)

The best video of a run that you could go paddle in Colorado...in about a month...

Kayaking Pandora's Box on Vimeo


----------



## sweetwater (Apr 21, 2011)

Beautiful shots (all from a helicopter) of a run on the Little White

Rush Sturges and Steve Fisher on the Little White Salmon with Heli - YouTube


----------



## smauk2 (Jun 24, 2009)

It's always good to see threads like this floating around. I made one awhile back that has some videos and photos, check it out if you're interested.

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/random-kayak-thread-41576.html


----------



## Stiff N' Wett (Feb 18, 2010)

Skyaking: Sky Diving In A Kayak - YouTube


----------



## Anchorless (Aug 3, 2010)

rockinRio said:


> This is my fav. Dipper Creek - Fred Norquist.
> https://vimeo.com/19868405
> 
> Great edit, great shots, great music
> ...


That's my favorite too.


----------



## BetterNot (Mar 11, 2014)

Max's Dad said:


> Anton Immler's videos are almost always very entertaining. The buttcrack carnage is one of my absolute favorites.
> 
> Butt crack carnage - YouTube


I think that is probable the best line I have ever saw... Thanks for showing me to his videos! He has some great ones!


----------



## kayakfreakus (Mar 3, 2006)

Boomer's beatdown - first time I saw it I could not fathom why he held on so long.

Boomer's Beatdown - YouTube


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is great. It just came out and I can't wait to see the next episode!
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YY_68eFDuW0&list=PLnuf8iyXggLEvh3xEzsDuvqG9OHIOJnRV


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95m9Bkr2dNc


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I have always kind of liked this one. Not sure how to link the straight vid but his page has it. 

Kayakers paddle Northfork of the Payette at record flood stage


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

Now this is kayaking! Just watched it last night, and don't know how I had never seen it before.

Endeavour: Everest BBC Documentary 2013 [British expedition Dudhkoshi River to MT.Everest in Nepal] - YouTube


----------



## turtle83 (Mar 17, 2009)

and agreed carvedog, that is def one of my favorites. I remember seeing it on the big screen in steamboat that year, wow!!


----------



## West slope for life (Sep 6, 2013)

*"So Hard"*

Historical Animas Footage - YouTube These guys crush white waters like Peanuts at the bar....And its the coolest river in Colorado!


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

I don't care if you kayak or raft or IK or none if the above, this is truly an awesome video.

DREAM on Vimeo


----------



## yesimapirate (Oct 18, 2010)

Caleb125 said:


> I don't care if you kayak or raft or IK or none if the above, this is truly an awesome video.
> 
> DREAM on Vimeo


This is a true statement. Can't say I want to see Ben Marr in the buff, but he's a pretty flippin' sweet 'yaker.


----------



## Max1 (Oct 24, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-KXFhS7P0jY


----------



## itis2akayaker (Apr 12, 2007)

Pleasure Strokes-the movie on Vimeo


----------



## Shitouta (Apr 17, 2008)

Jahloween Carnage. The best kayak video ever.

Jah-Loween Carnage on Vimeo


----------



## Favre (Nov 17, 2010)

Shitouta nailed it.


----------



## Roy (Oct 30, 2003)

Shitouta said:


> Jahloween Carnage. The best kayak video ever.
> 
> Jah-Loween Carnage on Vimeo


That was painful to watch.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Anyone know if there is going to be a Rider of the Year Awards video this year? They made a preview but I haven't seen a full video yet.


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

*Mountain Mind Collective*

Cuando en Colombia (episode #3) on Vimeo

These guys are crushing. One of the most amazing trips I've seen documented.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

So a lot of the videos on her are just funny fails (which is great! Keep em comin!) but this is truely a great peice of work and the best kayak video EVER!
https://vimeo.com/101371308


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*Take my breath away*

Anybody else watching these videos on a slow day at work? I can't turn up my volume so the videos play to whatever music in on the radio. Right now it's "Take My Breath Away" by Berlin


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Getting Youghward on Vimeo


Here's another. This edit really captures the spirit of the upper yough locals.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Shitouta said:


> Jahloween Carnage. The best kayak video ever.
> 
> Jah-Loween Carnage on Vimeo


This is hard evidence that the river gods don't celebrate Halloween.


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

*america day*

Out To Lunch EP 4 "America Day" - YouTube


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*The Adrenaline Rush!*



soggy_tortillas said:


> Out To Lunch EP 4 "America Day" - YouTube


YES! This is an awesome series! His video about him switching to JK is also sick. Can't wait for his next movie to come out!


----------



## soggy_tortillas (Jul 22, 2014)

Caleb125 said:


> YES! This is an awesome series! His video about him switching to JK is also sick. Can't wait for his next movie to come out!


They're all pretty hilarious. The only thing that's shitty is all the glass bottles they take on the river. Shit is whack and I am not feeling it. 

Take it in the can like a real man.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

The cinematic value in this film is amazing.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=44ayeBc2hBI


----------



## swig_squid (Jun 14, 2012)

*greenland*

looks like a awesome place and i love the old school guy rolling with a rock!





* 
*





WATCHED
21:03 
*Into perpetual Ice, Whitewater kayak Greenland*


by *Jared Meehan*
7 months ago
4,496 views

For five international kayakers, this is a journey to the birthplace of their sport; an expedition to explore and paddle some ...

HD


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

Ok this is awesome... The Grand Inga Project AND The Halo Effect are now on Netflix!!! I've been dying to see The Halo Effect and it is amazing!


----------



## commanderfun (Nov 4, 2011)

this one of tumwater canyon after the fire has got me particularly stoked at the moment.


Tumwater Canyon August 13, 2014 on Vimeo


----------



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

The Tumwater video reminded me of the surreal Poudre Narrows "Blackwater Kayaking" vid from 2012...

https://vimeo.com/45375184


----------



## rlins (May 20, 2012)

Could this be the greatest kayaking video ever?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WInyAEK45Wc&list=UU_riiFp8krEsfGDIFPfacIg



Probably not.....


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

*YES!*



rlins said:


> Could this be the greatest kayaking video ever?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WInyAEK45Wc&list=UU_riiFp8krEsfGDIFPfacIg
> 
> ...


This is definitely the funniest kayak video EVER!


----------



## Docennig (Sep 10, 2014)

just wondering if there are more explanatory* videos like this one out there:
https://vimeo.com/33187111
and if any of you speak German, here's something a bit different, but the kind of stuff I'm looking for
https://vimeo.com/99663632
There's less of a focus on cool visuals, but you really get to understand and learn things. Anybody have something in that vein?

*I know that the best way to learn is from experience, but I dig videos that add explicit understanding of what it is I'm doing or want to be doing, but are less didactic than the whitewater troubleshooter or rescue techniques for riverrunners, as cool as those are...


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

This is awesome...
https://vimeo.com/104960976


----------



## peterB (Nov 21, 2003)

These have to be watched together

Dream result

Wet dream result


----------



## odawg (Apr 2, 2011)

Anyone know where to find an older video of a guy running a slide in I think a topo and getting worked pretty bad? A boater ends up paddling in after him but no luck. It ends in a guy sliding down the slide on his butt after him but he washed out just before. The beat down takes a couple minutes.


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

odawg said:


> Anyone know where to find an older video of a guy running a slide in I think a topo and getting worked pretty bad? A boater ends up paddling in after him but no luck. It ends in a guy sliding down the slide on his butt after him but he washed out just before. The beat down takes a couple minutes.


I know the video you are talking about... I will try and find it!


----------



## J (Nov 6, 2003)

*The Legend of Team C*

I can only find this short clip on the interwebs, but this list starts with The Legend of Team C.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=an9EiPFkoiY


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

*Everyone loves a squirter*

Figured I post this vid here and revive this old thread

Jimi Snyder posted this video the other day on his facebook, I had never seen it before. I think it's pretty awesome.

Bring back the paddle twirl! Great falls in a squirt boat!!!!

https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=rN0Ot3N6P00&feature=youtu.be


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

There are some unreal rivers in Russia and Gerd and Aniol are amazing!

https://vimeo.com/138437571

https://vimeo.com/146548397


----------



## Bpsig (Mar 7, 2012)

odawg said:


> Anyone know where to find an older video of a guy running a slide in I think a topo and getting worked pretty bad? A boater ends up paddling in after him but no luck. It ends in a guy sliding down the slide on his butt after him but he washed out just before. The beat down takes a couple minutes.


I believe this is the one you are looking for: https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=EYI67uZkNvQ


----------



## Caleb125 (Oct 25, 2012)

This already has its own thread but it definitely belongs here. Fantastic.
Locked In | Red Bull TV


----------

